# Favourite Reef fish?



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

I was recently thinking about restocking my 90 reef and was thinking about my favourite fish I have encountered so far and the ones I would like to observe in the future. This got me thinking on what is everybody elses fish(es) they've had or want to have? 
My favourites so far have to be Percula Clownfish (personality), Flame Angels and Fairy Wrasses (the way they swim) in general. The ones I am looking forward to getting my hands on are a Potter's Angel and a few Striped Fang Blennies.
So what are the fish you have/enjoying and want to keep in the future?
Cheers.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Cherub angel for sure!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Porcupine Puffers and Lionfish for large tanks...nano fish there are way too many


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 on pygmy angel!! I love mine!! I also would like to have a hawkfish( flame or longnose) in future


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a yellow & Kole tang, long nose hawk fish, bye-colored blennie. coral beauty angel, 2 Oscellaris clowns, blue devil damsel, blue/green chromis, mandarian gobie, yellow watchman gobie & coral colored anthias. in my 90 Gallon reef. CUC include Tuxedo Urchin 2 cleaner shrimp, 1 peppermint shrimp, and assorted snails and hermits.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Guy said:


> I have a yellow & Kole tang, long nose hawk fish, bye-colored blennie. coral beauty angel, 2 Oscellaris clowns, blue devil damsel, blue/green chromis, mandarian gobie, yellow watchman gobie & coral colored anthias. in my 90 Gallon reef. CUC include Tuxedo Urchin 2 cleaner shrimp, 1 peppermint shrimp, and assorted snails and hermits.


your longnose hawkfish is doing ok with shrimps?? That would be the best if I can have longnose and shrimps together...


----------

